# Finally got my driver's license



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Rennard (Feb 12, 2009)

Big congratulations! That is major. Good for you. 

I was 22 before I got mine as well.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Good for you, I know a guy who is 31 and getting his and a friend of mine is 25 and still doesnt have hers.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations!

I was also 23 when I got mine. Of course I had already been driving for 2 years.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats! I waited until 17.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's great! Now where are you dreaming of going?


----------



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 



Sunshine009 said:


> That's great! Now where are you dreaming of going?


Hmm, good question! I'll have to think about that...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Cicero! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

